

Things to know for NoSQL Django coders - wkornewald
http://www.allbuttonspressed.com/blog/django/2010/02/4-things-to-know-for-NoSQL-Django-coders

======
wkornewald
Guys, we need help with more backends! Apart from App Engine and MongoDB we'd
love to have SimpleDB, CouchDB, Redis, and many more. If you want to see
native support for your backend please get involved:
<http://groups.google.com/group/django-non-relational>

